# New Energizer tactical 1aa



## NRXTM (Dec 30, 2013)

The energizer tactical 1aa has been at target for many years but today i saw an updated version it had a different reflector ,led and tail clicky also the old one said 37 lumens on the package , heres a pic of the new and old . Anyone have this new version? 



screen shot



print screen windows 7


----------



## zold (Dec 31, 2013)

Do you happen to remember how much they were asking for one at the store?


----------



## bladerunner (Dec 31, 2013)

I don't have one, but I will be looking out for it. Looks good.


----------



## jabe1 (Jan 1, 2014)

Smooth or OP reflector?

It's interesting to see the various revisions of an "over the counter" light. IIRC these started out at 37, then went to 50, and 56 lumens, now 85 lumens. I hope not too many other things have changed.


----------



## mcnair55 (Jan 1, 2014)

Not seen any in the UK of either versions, they would be a good seller for sure.


----------



## El Camino (Jan 2, 2014)

It now has a smooth reflector and a reverse-click tailcap.


----------



## RIX TUX (Jan 2, 2014)

nice looking 
needs more output 
will it take a 14500?
easy to modify?


----------



## jabe1 (Jan 2, 2014)

The old ones were pretty easy to mod. I'm disappointed about the change to a reverse clicky, despite the old one's hair trigger.

what LED is in it now?


----------



## TMedina (Jan 2, 2014)

jabe1 said:


> The old ones were pretty easy to mod.



That I didn't realize. Hmmm.


----------



## mikekoz (Jan 2, 2014)

I just got one of these and I like it. I have one of the old 35 lumen models also. I bought the 50 lumen model several months ago but returned it since the difference in output was not noticable. I can tell the difference with this version and I actually like the stainless steel! I believe the forward clicky on the old model works on this one also, but I cannot verify that right now!


----------



## RTR882 (Jan 2, 2014)

Funny, on the energizer.com website they are still showing the old version


----------



## zespectre (Jan 2, 2014)

jabe1 said:


> It's interesting to see the various revisions of an "over the counter" light. IIRC these started out at 37, then went to 50, and 56 lumens, now 85 lumens. I hope not too many other things have changed.



Agreed. I actually saw a display where the 50 lumen lights had been "fronted" on the display and the new stock (lights furthest back) were the 85 lumen ones. It pays to pay extra attention these days.


----------



## Fast LT1 (Jan 2, 2014)

It's not on targets website, and my stores didn't have any in stock


----------



## jabe1 (Jan 2, 2014)

TMedina said:


> That I didn't realize. Hmmm.



The head has a small amount of thread locker on it, but a heat gun takes care of that. I modded some with colored LEDs, keeping the stock driver, they were pretty cool. Sold them, then put a neutral XM-L in one with a 1.4amp driver 14500 only. Looks to be about 500 lumens.


----------



## DaveG (Jan 4, 2014)

I picked one up also,bright, seems well made,for $15. and change, I like it.If it matters to some, it wont tail stand the switch cover sticks out too far,not a big deal for me.


----------



## flatline (Jan 5, 2014)

I'm disappointed to hear that the forward clicky has been replaced by a reverse clicky.

Reverse clickies are great for multi-mode lights, but I prefer forward clickies on single mode lights.

--flatline


----------



## lionken07 (Jan 6, 2014)

I couldn't find the 85 lumens one but did find a lot of 50 lumens ones. I'm guessing they are not going to order/put out the new version until the 50 lumens version is gone. Will be going back in a month to see. 

Can you really tell the difference between 85 and 50 lumens?


----------



## Aahhyes68 (Jan 6, 2014)

I dunno.... I'm so pleased with my TrustFire R5-A3 Cree XP-G R5 3-Mode 230LM Memory LED Flashlight 1*AA / 1*14500 for $13 I, I.....just can't get excited about these other inexpensive torches.. Lol..


----------



## ElliDee (Feb 10, 2014)

I just picked a couple of these up from Target. I really like them. The feel is very comfortable but the FIT AND FINISH is what sets this apart from the cheaper chinese made lights. The threads are so smooth removing and putting on the tail cap is effortless. Not so much to say about my other cheap chinese lights.


----------



## NRXTM (Feb 10, 2014)

Yeah , they are pretty nice


----------



## ElliDee (Feb 13, 2014)

Hmmm...this weekend I will do some 14500 testing in this. I did a short burst with a 14500 and it was VERY BRIGHT. I'm curious to how well the light handles the voltage.


----------



## Phaserburn (Feb 13, 2014)

Anyone know the current draw using alk and nimh?


----------



## NRXTM (Feb 13, 2014)

Some one else on here tried 14500 and said their light went poof, let us know how it goes


----------



## ElliDee (Feb 13, 2014)

Just metered the light with a 1.5 volt rayovac battery and it draws 1 amp.

With a Efest IMI700x 14500 with a charge of 4.2 volts it draws 1.46 amps


----------



## Monocrom (Feb 13, 2014)

I have the old version. And while I do recommend it to others, this is one time I'm glad that a reverse-clicky switch was used on the new version of a light. Yeah, the tailcap switch on my older version is ridiculously sensitive and the rubber boot is very thin and feels downright cheap.


----------



## ElliDee (Feb 15, 2014)

Breaking point with a 14500 in this is 4-5 minutes. The tail cap clicky had a nuclear meltdown from the overrated current.

But for a momentary pocket blinder it works.


----------



## Spankis (Feb 15, 2014)

I would like to find one of these. I stopped at my local Target today and found only the 50 lumen models.


----------



## wedlpine (Feb 15, 2014)

Spankis said:


> I would like to find one of these. I stopped at my local Target today and found only the 50 lumen models.



Same with me. 50 lumen model only.


----------



## ElliDee (Feb 23, 2014)

Quick update. With a 14500 this light is sure close to my gander mt 350 lumen torch. I wouldn't recommend usage at this level for moe than a minute


----------



## WriteAway (Mar 12, 2014)

I just bought the last one of the 85 lm models on the shelf at my local Target. With an Energizer lithium cell installed, it makes a great pocket carry light for dog walking and general use. The output, plus the machining and finish on this light are excellent for just $15, part of what encouraged me to buy it after I read this thread.


----------



## GregY (Mar 13, 2014)

I'm still peeved about how one time when they were switching from one version to another, they had these things on sale at Target for $3 each. And I missed it!


----------



## Monocrom (Mar 13, 2014)

GregY said:


> I'm still peeved about how one time when they were switching from one version to another, they had these things on sale at Target for $3 each. And I missed it!



Don't be upset. As someone who owns the old version, you really didn't miss out. The tailcap was a forward-clicky that was far too sensitive and the tailcap boot itself was too soft and thin. Main reasons I never EDCed the old version.

Target back then used to sell another brand right alongside Energizer. River Rock had a 1AA light as well that featured a tailcap switch and a bezel-up clip. It had a reverse-clicky switch and the boot was flush with the tailcap so it could tail-stand. I still have that light. And other than an increase in output, it took Energizer a few years to offer the same options River Rock used to.


----------



## parnass (Mar 13, 2014)

I didn't see an answer to whether the forward clicky tailcap on the old version fits onto the new 85 lumen version light. I actually like the sensitive forward clicky switch on the original version.

The local Meijer big box store has the 85 lumen version Energizer flashlights for $15.49.


----------



## mikekoz (Mar 14, 2014)

parnass said:


> I didn't see an answer to whether the forward clicky tailcap on the old version fits onto the new 85 lumen version light. I actually like the sensitive forward clicky switch on the original version.
> 
> The local Meijer big box store has the 85 lumen version Energizer flashlights for $15.49.




Unfortunately, it does not. It is the same size and diameter, but the threads are a little bit different. I just tried to swap mine and no go! .


----------



## blademan (Mar 18, 2014)

Can you switch the actual switch out of the tailcap?


----------



## El Camino (Mar 19, 2014)

I don't think so. I tried but the switches are different sizes. Can't just switch the tailcap either, as the old one had flat threads.

Personally, I like the old version better, even with the hair-trigger switch. It's a good sturdy light that has taken A LOT of abuse. Plus it had a textured reflector, and a nice beam profile. New one not so much.


----------



## blademan (Mar 20, 2014)

Yeah I like the old ones also and agree with your points.


----------



## stewart00311 (Oct 2, 2014)

Will have to see if I can find one out there thanks for the info.


----------



## El Camino (Oct 6, 2014)

I have three of these. Two of the forward-click. One of which has been pretty beat up, but still works. I have used a 14500 lithium ion in both for a while. It gets hot, but it works fine. I took a chance since the 2AA version seems to use the same emitter, so I figured they used the same driver. 

I'me guestimating the brightness is around 100 lumens.


----------



## shotgundoug13 (Oct 7, 2014)

I purchased one of these a couple months ago at my local Target and it worked good for a few weeks then started flickering and now won't even turn on. I changed batteries. Hopefully it's just a lemon. Might wait and see if I get another one.


----------



## Hi-Tech Guru (Nov 17, 2014)

I have purchased about a dozen or so of these lights, with 4 different types of emitters. The earlier orange peel reflectors with Cree emitters handle 14500 cells quite well. I still EDC a modded first generation Cree version. I have one of these new stainless models and I've noticed that the LED tint seems a little greenish compared to the earlier models. I don't recognize the emitter in this one. The prior version looked like a Phillips.


----------



## Hi-Tech Guru (Nov 17, 2014)

shotgundoug13 said:


> I purchased one of these a couple months ago at my local Target and it worked good for a few weeks then started flickering and now won't even turn on. I changed batteries. Hopefully it's just a lemon. Might wait and see if I get another one.



If it starts to work momentarily after loosening and then tightening the tail cap, then it is probably working normally. It just needs a new (or recharged) battery. These lights are notorious for sudden shut-offs when the voltage dips below a certain level.


----------



## Hi-Tech Guru (Nov 18, 2014)

OK, I've identified the emitters in these lights as Samsung 3535's. Based on the preliminary datasheets for the LH351A, these have a max voltage rating of 3.3V; too low for the standard 14500 cell in an unregulated light like this, without risking permanent damage to the LED.


----------

